
‘Divide and Conquer: The Story of Roger Ailes’ – Portrait of a Fox News Exec - d0mdo0ss
https://www.nytimes.com/2018/12/06/movies/divide-and-conquer-the-story-of-roger-ailes-review.html
======
d0mdo0ss
The former Fox News executive Roger E. Ailes is the subject of the documentary
“Divide and Conquer.”

This article goes into some more details about the documentary (javascript
heavy)

[https://variety.com/2018/film/reviews/divide-and-conquer-
the...](https://variety.com/2018/film/reviews/divide-and-conquer-the-story-of-
roger-ailes-review-1202961176/)

